# Page of Condolence - Member Dudders



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

As many members are now aware one of our members 'Dudders' has passed away after a battle with Cancer.


It has come as a huge shock, she was a very helpful member and was very active on the Lister and London boards and helped in other areas too, she had been a member since 2012 and had made many friends on FF.


She gave birth to her little miracle last year making her one of the proudest mums on here.


I think it would be nice if those who knew her would like to say a few words.


Mel
x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dearest Jill.  I was devastated to hear the news from your sister on your blog that you had lost your battle with cancer.  
You fought this cruel disease with such courage and did not deserve this. 
You will always live on in that precious gorgeous baby boy of yours. 
Im sorry we never did get around to meeting for that coffee and play date.! 
Rest in peace sweetheart.  All my love.  Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i didn't know dudders except through FF.
but it breaks my heart that someone who fought so hard to give life should have hers taken away.
my thoughts and condolences to her family, i hope her baby grows up with her courage.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Such devastating news about such a lovely lady. I didn't know dudders apart form in here. She was such a brave and inspirational lady and it seems so unfair that she should have the life she fought so hard for snatched away from her. I am so glad that she had her miracle baby boy and I know she got so much joy from him. It just goes to show how life is so very precious. She touched people's lives in so many different ways and I hope she is now resting in peace. Xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Another FF friend here - so very sad to see that in such a short time life has been so cruel to your family. Your little boy was so longed for and I'm glad that part of your life brought you that joy.
You helped others with lovely caring & considerate advice. You will be deeply missed.
Thoughts with your family at this unimaginable time xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so truly sorry to hear that Dudders has lost her life. I was an avid reader of her diary and felt inspired to read about her miracle pregnancy. Life is utterly cruel to take her away from her family. RIP lovely lady x


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. How absolutely awful. Life can be so cruel... My thoughts and condolences to Dudders family.


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so upset to see that Dudders lost her brave fight. 
We never did get to meet with our little ones.
I will take her advice & go to SLOUGH, SLOUGH, SLOUGH as she put on our next cycle.

She will live on in her little boy who was so wanted & loved.

Rest in Peace beautiful lady xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

this news is so very sad. Rip xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Truly sad....
:-(


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm glad this thread has been set up for such a lovely lady.  I heard the News this morning and I haven't been able to stop thinking about her. She was so supportive and I too only knew her as a virtual friend on FF. 
Life can be so cruel and I'm so sad to see she lost her battle but I'm glad she got to have her miracle and spend time with him. Condolences to her family. RIP wonderful lady. Sending love to the heavens. xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

So very very  sad to hear this shocking news... . Dudders was an extremely supportive strong caring lady.. we started on the forum around the same time though we never met.. she was always there to offer helpful advice and support.  My condolences to the Dudders family...RIP brave lovely lady xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I also only knew of Dudders through FF.  She always gave such good advice and was one of those members that stood out.  I was a keen follower of her diary and was delighted to hear news of her son.

However today's news is just so sad   He is far too young to lose his mum... 

Rest in Peace

Turia x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

You were such a source of support to me when we were going through treatment together, and I'm lucky to have been able to call you a friend. You put up such a strong fight. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your wonderful little boy and family. Rest in Peace xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so shocked and saddened to hear the devastating news of dudders passing, she was such a kind supportive lady, she really helped to keep me sane on my last cycle of ivf.
I am glad she got to become a mummy to her beautiful son, she should not have been so cruely taken away from him   


To dear dudders, rest peacefully sweetheart, my thoughts are with your family at this very sad time, you were one extremely strong brave lady, and may your courage live on in that wonderful little boy of yours.
Goodnight lovely lady.   


poppy xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

You fought so hard to achieve your dream of becoming a mum, and I'm sure you fought your battle with equal amount of courage and bravery. I'm so saddened to hear that you have passed away and taken away from your beautiful son. You will live on in him. Rest peacefully Dudders.

Jenny x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Such sad news, rest easy sweetheart. My thoughts are with your beautiful boy and family xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

As a mark of respect myself and another ff have decided to change our profile pic on social media to a candle in memory of dudders, feel free to join us for 1 week xx


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

I also followed Dudders story, especially as we were having treatment at the Lister around the same time. She was inspirational in her courage and determination. I'm so sad to hear how quickly the disease progressed and that her son didn't get more time with her after she fought so hard for him. That so many people who didn't meet her have been touched by what she wrote shows she must have been a remarkable woman and I'm sure that will live on through her little boy. My thoughts are with her family at this awful time and I wish them strength through the tough times ahead.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have never met Dudders in person, but i feel gutted for her and her son who needed her in his life. She fought to give life and sadly, lost hers too early.
Rest in peace dear soul and may God protect your son now whwn he has lost his Angel.


----------



## Bumpety (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm heartbroken to hear that vile and devastating disease has taken our beautiful Dudders away. Like many ladies I cycled at the same time as Dudders at the same clinic and throughout she supported me whenever she could. She gave so much of her time and wisdom to so many, it truly breaks my heart that she's been torn away at such a young age and from those who needed and loved her so dearly. I hope her family are able to remind her beloved baby boy as he grows up how much mummy fought and wanted him. If there is a heaven or afterlife I know she'll be watching over her precious baby, and I hope she feels all the love from so many of us. Rest in peace lovely lady and thank you for always being there. You were so brave. I will miss you xxx


----------



## Woodland_Maiden (Feb 14, 2014)

I knew Dudders only via FF and didnt know her that well, but often read her posts of support to other ladies.  She was clearly a valued member of the FF community.  It is terribly sad and tragic that she lost her life.  She had clearly been through a difficult journey to be a mother, which makes it all the more sad, if that is at all possible.  Heartbreaking for her family


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dudders and I were on the same due date pregnancy thread, when we were told our baby was very poorly Dudders sent me a lovely message, when he died another really heartfelt one.  Sending her family love and strength, I'm sure she'll look in on our little man and give him a squeeze for us xxx


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is such heart breaking news, I'm so sorry this has tragically happened to such a wonderful lady   . It leaves me lost for words, that after all she had been through to get her beautiful miracle little boy, she's devastatingly taken away from him. So very very sad. My love, thoughts and condolences are with her family during this heart breaking time and I'm sure her little boy will always know what a brave mummy he has watching over him xxx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Such shocking news. My heart goes out to her son and family.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

The saddest news but your legacy lives on in your boy x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Such a tragic news. My thoughts and condolences are with her family especially her little boy.


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

This news is such a shock!! I knew Dudders only through FF...used to read her diaries and also have chatted to her on the online chat here many a times and she was always so supportive. I knew of her diagnosis but really hoped that she would beat this horrible disease. Its just so so cruel that she achieved her dream of becoming a mummy after such hard times and has been taken away so soon after it happened    ....Rest in peace Dudders.  Sending all love & strength to your family at this very difficult time


----------



## Darkangel (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely gutting news, rest in peace my lovely... your boy will grow proud of your strength and courage... sending love and condolences to her family...xxx


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so saddened to hear the news of Dudders passing. I only knew her on here but followed her diary and was so thrilled she achieved her goal. What should have been a wonderful time has cruelly been taken away from her and her family. My thoughts are with all that are left behind at this sad time.

To Dudders may I say what a strong and brave lady you were. For fighting so hard to get your beautiful son who will keep your memory alive forever. Also for trying to fight this nasty disease. May you rest in peace knowing that your fertility fight was worth it in the end. Think of the joy and happiness that you have left for all to enjoy and celebrate. 

Hugs to all Xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Such sad news - rest in peace Dudders.  Thinking of you and your family and little boy at this awful time xxx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Really really sad to read this  
I spoke to Jill on pm and she was a massive support as we both had thin lining issues and lived in same town as me.  We never got round to meeting up :-( thinking of her family at this really sad time xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I hadn't been on FF in a couple of weeks (travelling), so just now seeing this. It's tragic for someone so lovely and eloquent to be taken so prematurely by this cruel disease. I feel desperately sorry that her beloved little miracle boy won't grow up with his mummy there to love on him and look after him every day (although I am sure she will be with him in spirit). RIP, dear heart.


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Been thinking of you today jill.  You popped up on my ******** timeline- with the personalised Xmas stockings you'd seen that you thought I'd like. 
Made me smile. Xx.


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

I was utterly shocked to hear this very sad news.  As others have said, life can be so cruel.  Dudders, I am glad you had your little miracle, even if you only had a short time to enjoy him.  Sleep sweetly now - you were one inspirational lady.  Sending masses of love to your family.  xx


----------



## Offthewall (Apr 28, 2013)

Rest in peace, Dudders x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy second birthday to your beautiful baby boy. I am
So sad you are not able to be here with him. Lots of love xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Awww Louise So sad. Thinking of you dudders xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Celebrating a child's second birthday without their mummy is incomprehensible. Really made me feel extra grateful for my family & beautiful rainbow girls. Hope Mr Dudders is surrounded by love from family & friends xxx
Dudders - you'll always be deeply missed & today more so than ever. RIP


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Totally agree, I can't even begin to imagine how devastated her family must feel today


----------



## tweetypie123 (May 22, 2013)

I am without speech 
I have not been on FF for so long due to my own sorrow - I did not realise 
You kept me going when others could not!
I am so so so glad you got that precious buddle of joy you never gave up on!
He will grow up knowing what a wonderful, stong and loving mother he had.
Till we meet again my friend!  Forever in my thoughts - Tweety. xxxx


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

Have been on FF since 2012 but intermittently and have only just read this sad, sad news about Dudders.  It's difficult to believe - but I'm so glad that she was able to give life to her son before passing. So very sorry and sending love and peace to her family.    RIP Dudders xxx


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Just saw this sad news, OMG love love love you Dudders. If your family ever read this please know that Dudders helped me and many many others. Huge respect and sympathies to her lil man and loved ones xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

So so sad to read this news today.
Cancer robs so many and so saddened for you, your husband and your gorgeous boy.
May he always know the strength of character his mummy had and her kind heart.
Rest in peace xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy birthday lovely Jill
I hope you are able to see your baby boy as he grows, think of you often and how cruel life was.  Xxxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jill ❤


----------

